# free shoutboxes ???farben änderbar?



## subzero (21. November 2002)

hi leude...

suche eine free shoutbox...
bei welche ich größe und farben  (zumindest hintergrundfarbe) einstellen kann!!!

habe seiten gefunden (z.b. shoutboxes.com ) is aber nich so toll weil man da so farb schemen vorgegeben hat...das nich so gut!
möchte die selber eingeben...weil die soll in dise page rein http://www.shift-y********

danke für jede hilfreiche antwort!!!


----------



## Kenny (13. März 2003)

super seite...


----------



## Dick Starbuck (13. März 2003)

Super Kommentar.. Guck mal aufs Datum!


----------

